# Arnold Schwarzenegger trennt sich von Ehefrau



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger trennt sich von Ehefrau​*

Es wurde zwar hin und wieder gemunkelt, er würde es mit der Treue nicht so ernst nehmen, trotzdem überrascht diese Trennung sehr. Arnold Schwarzenegger und seine Gattin Maria Shriver gehen nun offiziell getrennte Wege.

Erst im April feierten die Beiden Silberhochzeit. In einer Stellungnahme heißt es jetzt: „Nach langem Nachdenken, Diskussionen und Gebeten haben wir diese Entscheidung gemeinsam getroffen.”

Dann weiter: “Momentan leben wir getrennt und arbeiten an der Zukunft unserer Beziehung.“ Sie wollen sich weiterhin gemeinsam um ihre vier Kinder kümmern. Von einer Scheidung ist bislang nicht die Rede. 

Im Januar beendete Arnie seine siebenjährige Amtszeit als Gouverneur von Kalifornien. Für das Paar sei das eine Zeit „großen persönlichen und beruflichen Wandels“ gewesen. Arnie widmet sich seit Monaten wieder intensiv der Schauspielerei und plant sein Kino-Comeback...
*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

Wos wui der Arni den mit ner oiden Frau?


----------



## DerMarx (10 Mai 2011)

I'll be back !


----------



## AMUN (11 Mai 2011)

Hasta la vista, Baby!


----------



## Franky70 (11 Mai 2011)

Endlich wieder Äktschn Fuilme drääähn.


----------



## beachkini (17 Mai 2011)

naja, wenn man nach 10 jahren erfährt, dass der partner noch ein weiteres kind hat, dann wäre ich wohl auch weg...

aber zum glück würde es ja sichtbare anzeichen dafür geben


----------



## Franky70 (17 Mai 2011)

Er hat sogar öffentlich gesagt, dass er schon eine Kennedy heiraten mußte, um in den USA politisch Karriere zu machen.
Und eine Ex von ihm meinte, er hätte immer auf Blonde gestanden.
Evtl. eine Zweckehe aus Arnis Sicht, aber was da genau ablief, wissen wohl nur die Beteiligten.


----------

